# dating and ibs. Scared.



## 16772

well, when I get nervious I get sick, you know, D. Well, i got a date saturday night. Any advice on how to survive? Any dating tips to share? Im really scared. This is my first date since my fieance dumped me in 2003.


----------



## 19899

invite him/her somewhere you're comfortable with, maybe someplace near where you live that's not overly crowded. get a table near the bathroom if you can. if you have to keep getting up then you have to keep getting up, nothing much to be done about that. if it becomes an issue just be honest- well, relatively honest- something like 'oh i just have this physiological condition that can be problematic at times, no big deal'. most people i've dated have been fine with that answer, but i never volunteer the information ahead of time (it's a pride thing for me). dating with ibs is hard, very hard, but that doesn't mean it's not worth it. find ways to make yourself more comfortable and just try to relax and get to know the person. the best thing you can have on a date is a strong sense of self. it can be hard cause i know at least for me i tend to be mildly desperate since i get out so little and ibs makes me painfully selfconscious, but if you're comfortable in yourself and your own situation it makes others more comfortable with it and everything gets a little easier. if push comes to shove just explain it as a medical condition and most people will understand that. and if they don't, screw em, they're not worth your time anyway.let us know how it goes k?


----------



## 17338

I can relate, I am almost fearful of dating. Each conscious moment is on my IBS. But, what can one do? I try to date when the weather is nice and schedule the date outside as much as possible. I am a pro at miniature golf


----------



## 16772

Lol my date, Wow what a dud! said two words to me total


----------



## 19899

i'm sorry to hear that bee, but you know ibs or not dates end that way a lot anyway







it's a process, as trite and obnoxious as it sounds you just keep at it. or not, up to you, but don't let it get you down.


----------



## 14448

Sorry to hear it went badly







But as my mum would say, plenty more fish in the sea!Tips for next time...Go to a place that has nice toilets you feel comfortable using. The advantage of going on a date is your friends can't follow you into the bathroom! If you're gone a long time you can always say you were doing your make-up or hair, or there was a queue, or your contact lense came out, or your friend caught you on the phone.My advice is also to get tipsy!







It relieves anxiety and I've never had an attack whilst drunk.Have a taxi number as well, so you can get home quickly in an emergency (making a mysterious cinderella-like exit can sometimes work to your advantage rather than be a disaster!)I've got a boyfriend at the moment, but the thing that worries me most about new relationships is how to explain you have to do the eating part LAST!


----------



## 16963

I'm so scared, too! I have a BF now, and we're very committed and serious... but until I'm actually Mrs. BF, I'm always going to be scared that we'll break up and I'll be too scared to go on dates! As it is, I can barely even go to parties with my BF, especially meeting his friends - we all live in little crappy apartments, where you can hear EVERYTHING through the door. Already being anxious to make a good impression in front of his friends does NOT help!Sometimes I just can't even believe this is going on with me


----------



## 21198

How about dating someone from this site , we understand more than anyone about being sensitive to each other with IBS ,Id ike to find a female here in the So. Calif area from this group , my last girlfriend was very rude and insensitive about my IBS .She even told my friends about my mom giving me enemas as a teenager to help my chronic constipation .So after finding out from my mom she told others I dumped her,nd havent had a girlfriend since ,Ive been so hesitant to find a female after her telling the world my secrets . Id like to meet a female age 25-40 , cauc/hisp , height doesnt matter,weight average ,who likes rock music,movies,watching TV at home. Im late 30s , white (100% Irish),6' 4 ",195 lbs ,green eyes,brown hair ,no tatts or piercings,clean shaven, good job An ladies on this site please contact me or if you have a friend too


----------



## 17338

Rimjobber, I am sorry you had such an insensitive event with your ex, I guess we all have horrible stories. I know I do. After more than a few bad experiences, I am more inclined to date another IBSer than a guy without IBS (we could swap IBS horror stories







). A friend of mine told me about a web site for dating IBSers. I hope it helps anyone who is interested. I think in any relationship, respect builds a necessary foundation in which friendships and relationships emerge. Good luck







http://www.irritatedbeingsingle.com/content/homepage.php


----------



## 21198

Thanks cryin... I think that is a pay singles site which Ive had enough of for a lifetime , hopefully someone here will respond . I wish you lived in my area Id like tio get to know you and trade horror stories too , or maybe just trade privately by email , write me please


----------



## 17338

I hope you find that "special one". As for me, I have enough stories to fill up your inbox in less than 5 minutes. In my opinion, IBS is not only medical condition, but a malady that creates a lot of social ramifications for the sufferer. Based on my personal experience (more so negative, but experience nonetheless), in order for one to find a significant partner, that future partner must be willing to see past the ailment and look inwardly towards the "soul" of the other person. Specifically, one would have maintain the position that IBS (or whatever illness) is only an aspect of a person's total personality and not the "real you". Even without IBS, many can't seem to locate that "special one" with that special vision. So it is comforting, for me, to know that some part of my life can align itself with "normal" people. P.S-Myspace is also a great web site to meet people for free.


----------



## 21198

Almost all the females on myspace are stuck up snobs who would laugh at a guy with ibs ,what happen/ed to your profile it said deleted I wanted to add you.Also I had a lot of embarrassing items on myspace from my Ex Lisa when she got mad at me she put my profile on freaky I love ENEMAS groups to humiliate me,so Ive been laying low because of that,she knows that telling others about me gettng enemas as a teenager is really a low blow .


----------



## 20422

Dude, I have so farted in front of all of my boyfriends except for the one boyfriend of mine who had IBS too, and I'm not counting flings. You know, if they hate it, they hate it, but if they don't, they don't. I mean girls are scary enough, I wouldn't worry about that, they could break your heart in any number of ways. I'm a girl by the way, but I'd be scared to date girls. Good luck, and don't worry, there's someone out there for you.


----------



## 22599

I would burp around my last boyfriend and he did not like it...needless to say I never passed gas and constantly had a stomach ache. He tried to help me eat right, but turned into a nag...I could never have fun anymore. Most days I ended up crying because of the pain and I think he got sick of my emotional craziness. Needless to say I will not date that bozo again and need someone that accepts me for me (and my gas/pain)


----------



## 17338

I tried myspace out and just felt like it was not for me, but it is a great way to meet people. Presently, I am more interested in relationships with those that have IBS (after many BAD dates). My ex's girlfriend located my profile and recently sent me CRAZY messages, so I just deleted it. I have enough to deal with. My ex also told his girlfriend about my tummy problems, so she has a lot of jokes as my expense







. I'll make a new one soon. But if you want to swap horror stories have a large meal, a drink in hand and time to kill (just PM me your email address)


----------



## 21198

I tried to send you a P/M but I dont think it went thru heres my email address poundinpat###webtv.net


----------



## 22633

Honestly, dating someone with IBS sounds like perfection at this point. I don't even bother looking for a boyfriend right now, because I feel like I would bore him to death just sitting around the house (and comfortably close to the bathroom). Either that or gross him out with my pooping habits. I guess the best runner-up would be a nerdy guy who is content to just stay home and watch the sci-fi channel or play on the PC, haha.Hell, I would be happy just having a _friend_ with IBS to take the stress out of hanging out and having to seem normal...Wish there were little symbols you could wear to signal to other IBS sufferers that you're "family".







Edit: Maybe it's time for another a/s/l thread.


----------



## 21198

hi id like to chat ,tried to p/m ,email me at addy above ,thanx


----------



## 17338

LOL, IBS secret language (that is a great idea!!). Mine would be a small "L" in the middle of my forehead or toilet paper on my shoe that ALWAYS happens to me







. Better yet, I would wear a shirt with the abbreviations I.B.S on the front and the words "I Be Smokin" or "Inspiration By Stimulation" on the back (that should catch some attention) LOL







. All jokes aside, isn't it sad that in a world so full of ppl, one struggles for companionship?


----------



## MyOwnSavior

> quote:Originally posted by Cryinondainside: All jokes aside, isn't it sad that in a world so full of ppl, one struggles for companionship?


I agree. I mean, I can find companionship -- it's just that those nice people I meet and want to continue to get to know always seem to be from geographic areas far away from my own. (for example, if I'm on vacation, visiting relatives, etc.) But of course factoring in the IBS makes things much worse in terms of getting to know people. In my own case I'm in college and have never really gone out to do anything (i.e. drinking, seemingly the only activity college students engage in) and so consequently haven't gotten the opportunity to meet people. And of course, dating...







I don't even _try_ that.


----------



## 22633

Yup...companionship is a nice thought until the potential companion(s) ask to go out for dinner or partying at a local bar or whatnot. I tried the bar thing a few times, but there's no use when I'm feeling utterly ####-tacular the whole time, and it doesn't make me the most entertaining company in the world either.


----------



## MyOwnSavior

True, it's hard to be positive and upbeat in those circumstances. I've become somewhat adept at faking those traits myself, mainly because I've had to deal with IBS-related pain for so long. But no matter how many times the most severe pain is experienced, it's not like it's something that you get used to, by any stretch of the imagination. And I agree, I don't know why dates always have to revolve around food/places to eat -- it would be _so_ nice to simply be able to go out without worrying about those things. But I'm guessing that's just never going to be a reality for people suffering from IBS...


----------



## 22633

> quote:I don't know why dates always have to revolve around food/places to eat


I guess it has to do with society's concept of the "romantic first date" being dinner and a movie, or something equally horrifying to us IBS-sufferers. And then you get the weird looks if you decline. I wonder how many people think "oh no, the poor little skinny thing must be anorexic" or something along those lines. Hell, I even hate the thought of being asked to spend the night, because I know how pooperiffic I feel in the morning...


----------



## 17338

I am not sure why dates seem to navigate around food or dining. Maybe it is society's conceptualization of being romantic, as Ixnay said. I just think that it is a custom that everyone follows and continues to do so because they see no reason to change it (unless you have IBS). In reality, how much insight can you get about a person when both parties are chomping away and trying not to choke while talking. I think that dating for IBSers requires a level of creativity and taking the initiative. For me, that is a challenge because I don't want to be rejected (who does?







). My best first date was at Six Flags. I blamed my tummy issues on the rides and had so much fun because it was my "ok to be sick" pass, the only bad thing is that eventually you run out of excuses (oh well, it was fun while it lasted







).


----------



## 21198

hey there good looking ,Ill promise NOT to take you to dinner if youll ever go out with me someday !!A hockey game, museum,art gallery,etc


----------



## 16772

there used to be a yahoo dating group. Im single, 50% irish,20 %sweed, 10 Kanook, 10% german. 22 here. We need a ibs singles group!http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/ibssingles/


----------



## 22633

Nice concept for sure. Too bad that group is full of porn spam rather than actual IBS posts.







Howza bout "Hey baby, wanna see my probiotics collection?" *wink, wink* *nudge, nudge*


----------



## 17338

LOLThanks Rimâ€¦. I appreciate the invitation. I my humble opinion, I think dating can be a hit-or-miss sport (bad choice of words, but the best analogy I can think of post Christmas party). On one team are the snuggly, blissful couples (aka Division II) and on the other are the competitive singles (Division I). Each team has within themselves there own sub competitions. Each couple tries to outshine the other, and each single also tries to out dazzle one another, all the while hoping to snag a partner and move up to division II, couples only or tag team events. Okay, back to the subject at handâ€¦â€¦.







Although many of us agree that dating a fellow IBSer would be ideal, it does not take into account compatibility. Personally, I do not readily agree with the idiom, â€œOpposites attractâ€, but I do find some truth in â€œBirds of a featherâ€¦.â€ (You get the idea). No one likes to be alone, I know I do not, but there needs to be clarity in any situation. I mean poop conversations are great, but eventually the conversation is going to have to change course. I think that any healthy relationship requires both individuals to ask themselves what they truly want out of the relationship and what they are the willing to give. For me, this required a lot of thought because I also know that I cannot look towards others to fill my personal voids (insecurities, depression and self-esteem issues). Sometimes, I even wonder if my own obsession with IBS caused more harm than good in my relationships. Perhaps I made it more of an issue than it really was. Maybe I still do. As you can see, I am still working it out. For some, our innermost fears and thoughts express themselves outward in the things we do and the decisions we make. Therefore, it is important to have a little introspection (one of the positives of IBS, a lot of time for self-evaluation, if a book is not handy







). A great way to meet people in a similar situation is with the help of support groups. Not only will you find friends or a potential boyfriend or girlfriend, but you may also gain personal insight, which I think is more important. Has anyone had much success with online dating groups?


----------



## MyOwnSavior

> quote:Originally posted by Ixnay:
> 
> 
> 
> quote:I don't know why dates always have to revolve around food/places to eat
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it has to do with society's concept of the "romantic first date" being dinner and a movie, or something equally horrifying to us IBS-sufferers. And then you get the weird looks if you decline. I wonder how many people think "oh no, the poor little skinny thing must be anorexic" or something along those lines. Hell, I even hate the thought of being asked to spend the night, because I know how pooperiffic I feel in the morning...
Click to expand...

Ah, so if you don't eat, then you symptoms don't flare up? I ask because *sometimes* my symptoms won't act up if a eat anything -- most of the time, I get the worst symptoms (pain, mainly) when I _don't_ eat. Which is surprising because my doctor/specialist person said that once I changed my eating habits for the better I would improve as far as the pain is concerned. I'd be afraid of that as well, because oftentimes for me the longer I am in social situations the more intense the pain becomes...


----------



## MyOwnSavior

> quote:Originally posted by Ixnay:Nice concept for sure. Too bad that group is full of porn spam rather than actual IBS posts.


As are most chat rooms for, well, any subject really.


----------



## 22633

> quote:Ah, so if you don't eat, then you symptoms don't flare up?


They do when I push it too far, which I have on occasion. I am still getting the hang of this delicate balance in a way...I know they will flare up if I eat too much at a time (or eat anything at all some days), but I also know I will ultimately feel worse if I don't eat at all. Besides the obvious thing about needing nutrition and such that is, hehe...minor detail.







kidding of course.If nothing else, I have at least learned to gauge my stomach's reactions better than I used to when my symptoms first started...nowhere near enough to go out to eat comfortably though.


----------



## 16963

I'm so upset. Today was one of my worse days, but my BF and I will both be busy for the next couple days and I wanted to see him. He really wanted to go out into the world, because so often I ask him just to sit at home and watch movies with me. So I took a Lomotil, didn't eat a lot, and bit the bullet. There were supposed to be other people going bowling with us, but thankfully none ended up making it because I felt bad all night. After two games, he wanted to go get ice cream - but I had to say we shouldn't because I'd be sick. He wanted to drive around or go to a park with a scenic overlook, but I said I didn't want to be far away from a bathroom in case I got sick. Then he started talking about how all of this really takes a toll on him, because he wants me to be fun like I used to be before IBS, and I need to be someone who can get out of the house if there's something cool to check out.He hates that I request the majority of our dates to be hanging out at my house. When he saw me get upset at what he was saying, he held me and talked to me and completely let me know he wasn't trying to make me feel bad - and I know he isn't. But I've been trying SO HARD to have a normal life these past few weeks, I have a huge cocktail of drugs and supplements I take in hopes of having a normal life. I hate that its work to go out of the house, and I hate that I'm basically ruining many of his nights because all I want to do is sit at home where I can be sick if I need to and I won't be anxious about being sick all night. When we do go places, it gets a little ridiculous with my efforts to make it seamlessly through the night. I try to drive to parties seperately so I can leave early if need be without dragging him home. When we went to see the Nutcracker, I had to make sure we sat by the aisle so I could leave if I needed to. Whenever he wants to do anything with me, I always wonder a)if there are bathrooms I can get to immediately and b)who would we be going out with...and am I comfortable having an attack while they're there? The answer is usually no.Ugh. I don't know how I'll ever manage if we break up. He's a sweetheart and is putting up with this because he fell in love with me first. But how could I expect a new guy to put up with it from the beginning?This might be what I hate most about IBS.


----------



## 17338

Hello Lynnie,Have you ever considered involving him in your efforts to cure your IBS? Maybe you can work on it together.


----------



## 21198

Excellent suggestion Cryin... ,it could be shopping for health foods together ,attending IS supportmettings together, going for colonics together ,or if you are really intimate giving each other enemas to help ibs ........


----------



## TiredofIBS

Lynnie, I understand totally what u are going through. I'm not a young adult anymore but understand what the young adults are going through these days with IBS. I'm now 47 years old and unmarried with no kids. I was married for 21 years to a woman that understand what I could and couldn't do. That was a blessing. Since then I have gotten a divorce in July 2005(divorce had nothing to do with IBS) and find it very hard to start trying to date again. Just after the divorce was final I wanted to get out into the world and try to find someone. I dated one woman but found out the stress of going out was too much on my Ibs. At first I would try to hide the way I was. But then we would start to go places where I wasn't familiar with. The stress was way too much so I ended up breaking it off with her. That was almost a year ago. I have come to realize that I can not give a woman everything she needs and do not feel I should short change her with what I have. I do someday hope I can find someone to live the rest of my life with. But till then I will set my life at home just wondering how it would feel to be normal. Wish you all the luck in your dating.â€œThere is only one happiness in life, to love and be lovedâ€Neal


----------



## 16963

TiredofIBS - No!!! you can't give up on dating!!!Is it a pain dating with IBS? Definitely. Can it be riddled with anxiety and paranoia? For sure.But who says that you can't love a woman and she can't love you just because of IBS? There will definitely be some people who can't handle it - but that's a given with any problem that you have. Believe me - I have a lot of health problems that have sent some guys running for the hills. IBS isn't my sexiest attribute, either. But some guys, a lot of guys, do stick around despite everything that's wrong with me.Plus, what if you met a perfectly wonderful homebody? So what if you have different reasons for wanting to bum around at home - you for your IBS, her for whatever her reason is - maybe she has a similar health problem, or just likes being at home. I know that once I'm in a relationship, I like staying at home a lot more because when I'm with someone I love, I'd rather curl up on the couch many times rather than go out to some big fancy dinner or something.I just think...IBS doesn't have to ruin your dating life. I can't lie - it will alienate some people. But those are the people who wouldn't be able to handle it in the long haul, anyway. So it's better that you guys figure out you won't get along right in the beginning. IBS doesn't make dating any easier - but many people have other problems, physical or emotional, that are a lot worse than IBS and can ruin a relationship a lot more.Maybe you can't give everything to every woman. But the fact that you spend more time on the toilet than some other people in no way means that you "can not give a woman everything she needs" or that you're going to short-change her. It just means that the perfect woman for you will be one who likes to stay at home, or who is very understanding. It's just another part of finding someone you fit well with, that's all.IBS causes stress on my relationship, for sure. But I'd rather be annoyed and frustrated with IBS and what it's doing to me and my BF than just breaking it off with him because I think my condition makes me not good enough. If IBS makes me the wrong person for him, then he'll break it off with me. Until then, I'm ready to give it my all because he's worth it. And if he leaves me, it just means that I'll have to find someone who can deal with it. But that's life, whether your problem is IBS or any other part of you.OKay, I ramble a lot. I just don't want to see anyone give up on love because of IBS. There's no denying that it presents challenges, but it's nothing unsurmountable with the right person. I mean, the quote at the end of your post says it all - are you really ready to give up on happiness because you're afraid that you can't make someone happy? Who are you to tell a woman she's not allowed to love you?


----------



## TiredofIBS

> quote:But how could I expect a new guy to put up with it from the beginning?


Lynnie, Sounds to me youâ€™ve had a totally turn around from what I replied to. You are the one that stated â€œI hate that I'm basically ruining many of his nights because all I want to do is sit at home where I can be sick if I need to and I won't be anxious about being sick all night.â€ And â€œBut how could I expect a new guy to put up with it from the beginning?â€ I do not want to ruin anyoneâ€™s night or life with what I have or put up with what I have from the beginning. Iâ€™m not giving up on love just waiting on God to lead me to the one. It may not be through dating but Iâ€™m sure he will lead me to her if itâ€™s his well. The one I was seeing like to go out and party some. I tried to hang in there and do the best I could. But I new it was just a matter of time before I couldnâ€™t live up to her way of life. Yesâ€¦.i loved her and still do. You know that went you been apart for almost a year and your still thinking of her just about every nightâ€¦â€¦itâ€™s got to love.Lynnieâ€¦.There is one thing about meâ€¦..i like to think of others before I think of myself. Maybe that is one of my problems. I worry about if that person is having a good time with me. Iâ€™m sorryâ€¦â€¦.thatâ€™s just the way I am. There is nothing more enjoying knowing that person is happy with you. I longer to love someone again and if it comes I will be the happiest person alive.Neal


----------



## 16963

I definitely acknowledge everything I said before. I guess I've just done a lot of reflecting on this whole situation lately, and I guess I'm becoming more optimistic as time goes by. I'm still horribly afraid some days... but that feeling seems to be less and less and overall, I'm still quite optimistic about the rest of my life and the rest of my love life. Everything I said to you in my huge long rambly post is everything I've been trying to tell myself lately. Just trying to help a little... thinking those things and talking to myself like that has been of great help for me lately and I look forward to the rest of my love life with open arms. I want to encourage everyone else, too, because after reading so many posts about people being scared of love and dating, and feeling the exact same way myself, I decided that I was trapping myself with those thoughts. Now I'm working on freeing myself.I'm not saying that those fears and doubt don't creep back all the time. They do - with a vengence some days. But after so much depression and anxiety, and feelings of loneliness for myself and my future self, I decided that it really wasn't worth it for me to take for granted that someone wouldn't like me even with IBS, before I even give them the chance to.When I wrote my previous post, it was one of my worse days. When I wrote a response to you, it was one of my best. I'm working on having more "best" days than "worst."


----------



## 21198

Lynnie, I agree with what you are saying but I think its tougher for us males to find a female thats sympathetic to a male that has ibs that will date a guy with ibs.Plus most men are very embarrassed sharing this with a woman do to our homophobic tendencies,where as a women are not as uptight about sharing it with others. I have an immense fear of telling a female I dont want to see her on a night I have C really bad,most women wouldnt believe it(except for those here maybe)or laugh at a male using that excuse.A woman that said the same to a male though would be taken more seriously I think.


----------



## 16963

> quote:Originally posted by poundinpat:Lynnie, I agree with what you are saying but I think its tougher for us males to find a female thats sympathetic to a male that has ibs that will date a guy with ibs.Plus most men are very embarrassed sharing this with a woman do to our homophobic tendencies,where as a women are not as uptight about sharing it with others. I have an immense fear of telling a female I dont want to see her on a night I have C really bad,most women wouldnt believe it(except for those here maybe)or laugh at a male using that excuse.A woman that said the same to a male though would be taken more seriously I think.


Wow, I never thought of it that way. I always assumed that female IBS-ers had it worse because girls are supposed to be dainty, pretty, and ladylike all the time. So when I have D, I feel like it's especially embarassing because it shatters my front of being graceful and beautiful. Some guys just talk about crude things all the time, so if they have to poo with a bunch of other people around, it just seems like they're more likely to "own up to it" and laugh a bit before moving on.I'm not saying I disagree with you. Just that I hadn't thought about it that way until just now.I guess we all have our demons


----------



## 21856

speaking of myspaces their's a myspace group on myspace if any of you are interested


----------



## 21198

Hello Cali Student ,Im on myspace ,whats the group called ?? Will you add me too,Im always looking for more friends there ,my screen name is at www.myspace.com/rimjobber69


----------



## 13561

wow, im glad that Im not the only one scared of dating with ibs. Ive been having to cancel out on dates because these guys want to take me out to the city and eat in a nice fancy restaurant. I dont know what to do anymore. then afterwards, they want to watch a movie. Im like "can we just go to borders?" i know its boring but hey, theres a bathroom there. Also, its hard to tell a guy that i have the craps all the time..i mean, whats he going to think of me? i dont wnat him to think any less of me...but then again, i dont think anyone will ever understand how it feels to have ibs unless they have it, too.Just venting out..


----------



## 18355

> quote:Originally posted by Baby_bee:well, when I get nervious I get sick, you know, D. Well, i got a date saturday night. Any advice on how to survive? Any dating tips to share? Im really scared. This is my first date since my fieance dumped me in 2003.


Ditto what everyone else said about finding a good spot to sit close to the bathroom.Also: If you find you have food triggers because of your anxiety, try taking Pepto Bismol before you eat. That's the only way I'm able to go out to dinner with ANYBODY, even family, especially if I'm anxious about it.


----------



## 18122

Dating? What's that????I left a post about this on the other forum. Actually, I find telling someone on the first date fairly easy and useful. If they have a problem with it then I'm not likely to respect them much as a person anyway. Telling people almost always makes me more comfortable and less anxious. Even when they have never heard of IBS, I often find they are at least curious about it. I just try to be lighthearted while getting the point across.I doubt we all have the answers, but if anyone has any positive dating or first date experiences I would love to read them. The last date I went on I had to take Xanax but only because this guy was intimidatingly good looking. YIKES! I was sure I was not in his league. It was a great date that I will never forget...but I came to find out good looking was all he was







(is it just me or does it seem like no one talks about this good stuff anymore?)







-Nicole


----------



## Brian0003

That sounda a lot like me.In high school all I had was my "good looks."In college all I have is my "good grades." And I guess I'm not that good looking anymore.Kinda sad in a way, but I won't be complaining if I get over $100,000 on my first real job.


----------

